# ... 않아서일지도 ...



## idialegre

I am having trouble understanding the second of these two sentences (in bold print):

종종 우리는 동양인 남자의 섹시함이 외국, 특히 북미나 유럽에서는 통하지 않는다는 이야기를 종종 한다. *백인보다 덜 섹시하다기 보다는 익숙하지 않아서일지도 모른다.*

I understand bits of it, like "less sexy than white people", but I can't figure out the whole meaning. Can anyone help me?

In particular, I don't understand the construction *않아서일지도. *How is this different from 않을지도 ?

Thanks for any help!

Oh, and 메리 크리스마스!


----------



## Kross

idialegre said:


> I understand bits of it, like "less sexy than white people", but I can't figure out the whole meaning. Can anyone help me?


 We sometimes think that the sexiness of Asian men doesn't be highly appreciated overseas, especially in Northern America and Europe. It's probably because they are unfamiliar to westerners,  not because they are less sexier than white people. 



idialegre said:


> In particular, I don't understand the construction *않아서일지도**. *How is this different from 않을지도?


The author here is expressing his/her idea without any scientific facts or grounds. So the author had to be careful and make room for some to disagree with the idea. So he/she chose 않아서일지도 to get his/her across in a more indirect fashion. However, using 않을지도 here would sound more direct and confident in his/her thought.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you, Kross!


----------

